# sudaca



## Agiii

Quisiera preguntar sobre la palabra _sudaca_.

Es que últimamente la oí en una conversación con un español y no sabia como reacionar, porque antes había pensado que la palabra era muy despectiva, incluso un poco racista. Me estoy preguntando si tenía razón.

La RAE la describe como _ despect. coloq.,_ pero, como el castellano no es mi lengua materna, es difícil imaginarme que precisamente significa eso. 

Por ejemplo, si la persona usara la palabra en compañía de un Latinoamericano este se sentiría ofendido?


----------



## Calambur

Agiii said:


> Quisiera preguntar sobre la palabra _sudaca_.
> 
> Es que últimamente la oí en una conversación con un español y no sabia como reacionar, porque antes había pensado que la palabra era muy despectiva, incluso un poco racista. Me estoy preguntando si tenía razón.
> *Sí, es despectiva.*
> 
> La RAE la describe como _despect. coloq.,_ pero, como el castellano no es mi lengua materna, es difícil imaginarme qu*é* precisamente significa eso.
> *Es una forma de referirse a los sudamericanos.*


----------



## 0scar

Es despectivo y lo de ofendido depende del contexto.


----------



## manxo

Yo creo que empezó siendo despectiva, pero yo la he oído últimamente en bocas populares poco sospechosas de ser racistas. Es probable que muchos la asuman simplemente como un apócope, aunque no me atreverá a asegurarlo.


----------



## Colchonero

Es despectiva, pero creo que se usa cada vez menos. Ha pasado de moda. Ahora se usan más a menudo otros términos aún más despectivos.


----------



## Realice

Es despectiva. Puedes decírsela en broma a un sudamericano amigo sin que se ofenda (los míos se la suelen aplicar ellos directamente), claro... pero también puedes llamar 'cabrón' o 'hijoputa' a un amigo sin que se ofenda, dependiendo del tono y el contexto, y no por eso dejan de ser insultos. 

(Ojo, que no digo que 'sudaca' equivalga en tono a 'hijoputa' (que no es una palabra despectiva, sino insultante-agresiva), sólo me ha servido para el ejemplo)


----------



## Janis Joplin

Es despectiva y racista y no sólo la aplican a los sudamericanos sino hasta a los norteamericanos, por alguna razón hay quienes piensan que América del sur empieza en México.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Nah... pasó de ser despectivo a lenguage común y corriente.


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

Es despectiva y tiene varios significados,  el primero se refiere a quien  es nativo de Sur  América y el segundo, al español quién cuando estaban las cosas malas en su pais, emigró a Sur América y ahora que están mejores en España, regresa. Aqui estamos prontos a decirles "Nordacas" a los que emigran al Norte y regresarán algún dia.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Tanto sudaca (sudamericano) como guiri (extranjero en general) han pasado a la lengua usual, están en franco desuso y en un conversación entre amigos puede que un sudamericano la utilice para referirse a sí mismo en tono jocoso.
Ha habido tanta inmigración que al final se ha terminado por llamar a la gente por el gentilicio de su país de origen: ecuatoriano, chileno, argentino, etc.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Discrepo con los que comentan que es una palabra "normal". Es una palabra despectiva y es mejor no usarla. Otra cosa es lo que comentó Realice, que entre personas de confianza se pueda usar, al igual que otros insultos, pero en sí la palabra "sudaca" es despectiva.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ibermanolo

En mi opinión es ligeramente despectiva, no se me ocurriría decírsela a un sudamericano con el que no tenga mucha confianza.
Sin embargo podría utilizarla con otros españoles sin ánimo insultante u ofensivo.


----------



## Pixidio

¡De nuevo se cristalizan las diferencias trasatlánticas!
Sudaca no sé a ciencia cierta de que lado del charco se invento. Lo cierto es que comenzó a circular en la década pasada más o menos, cuando el continente pasaba una de las peores crisis que hubo. De ahí es que muchos sudamericanos se vieron forzados a migrar. Y que mejor destino que un país en el que se habla tu idioma. 
Es sabido, y acá van a saltar a clavarme una estaca en la yugular, que la inmigración masiva no es por lo general bien recibida, y menos si es ilegal. Pienso que el término "sudaca" fue acuñado por ciertos sectores medio xenófobos de la Madre Patria, y en su origen fue despectivo. 
En latinoamérica "sudaca" fue recibido de otra manera, acá está despojado de su "agresividad peninsular", el término pasó a formar parte de la identidad sudamericana (o debería ser latinoamericana, porque los mexicanos también son "sudacas". O lo correcto sería "latinacas"). Nosotros lo tomamos como un gentilicio supranacional, y, sabiendo la carga peyorativa que puede tener en otros lados; te puedo decir como sudaca que soy que estoy orgulloso de serlo. Si yo voy y le digo a un boliviano "sudaca" nos reímos ambos, si un español que no es mi amigo me dice "sudaca" me va a caer muy mal.
No me extiendo más porque las discusiones culturales ,lamentablemente, no están permitidas en el foro.


----------



## Pixidio

Realice said:


> claro... pero también puedes llamar 'cabrón' o 'hijoputa' a un amigo sin que se ofenda, dependiendo del tono y el contexto, y no por eso dejan de ser insultos.



Te encantaría escuchar como tratamos a nuestros amigos por estas latitudes.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pixidio said:


> ¡o cierto es que comenzó a circular en la década pasada más o menos,


 
Yo diría que aquí empezó a circular en los años 80, de hecho está documentado su uso a finales de los 70 y comienzos de los 80. Más información en wikipedia.


----------



## Vampiro

De España sólo conozco el aeropuerto de Barajas.  No me ha tocado por lo tanto escuchar la palabrita de marras en vivo y en directo, pero hasta me suena despectiva y jamás la he escuchado en términos muy amables en películas o series españolas.
Es una palabra fea, a mi no me hace ninguna gracia.   Eso de que es un gentilicio generalizado o integrador no me parece muy acertado.
Yo soy chileno, sudamericano y latinoamericano.  Eso de sudaca, mejor ni en broma.
_


----------



## dexterciyo

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Discrepo con los que comentan que es una palabra "normal". Es una palabra despectiva y es mejor no usarla. Otra cosa es lo que comentó Realice, que entre personas de confianza se pueda usar, al igual que otros insultos, pero en sí la palabra "sudaca" es despectiva.





Vampiro said:


> Yo soy chileno, sudamericano y latinoamericano.  Eso de sudaca, mejor ni en broma.
> _



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## mithrellas

Totalmente de acuerdo con Atnpax y Realice.

Sudaca es despectivo (a parte del uso que ha comentado Realice). 
Si alguien me dice por ejemplo: "ayer en la cola del cine tenía delante a un par de sudacas" o "el conductor del bus era sudaca" lo que voy a pensar es que esa persona es racista puesto que, como ha apuntado Vampiro, podría decir sudamericano o latinoamericano que es perfectamente aceptable y sin conotaciones.

Si que es cierto que hay gente que por oír algo mucho lo toma como "normal" y quizá por desconocimiento, el que lo dice ni siquiera sabe que es despectivo pero ese es otro cantar y el oyente puede estar interpretándolo como es (o sea despectivo). 
Yo sinceramente no lo usaría.


----------



## chics

Buah... ¡los políticamente correctos! decir sudaca es mucho más corto y cómodo que decir latinoamericano y otras palabrejas de ocho sílabas, en una consersacíón oral e informal. Ambas cosas significan lo mismo, sólo que una tiene unas cuantas sílabas cortadas. Para quien la primera sea un insulto, la segunda también lo será. Para mucha gente no es más que un apócope.

Yo comprendo que un mejicano se pueda molestar, igual que un escocés al que le llamen inglés o un catalán al que le llamen gallego. No porque el mejicano, el escocés o el catalán sean racistas respecto a los demás, sinó por que piensan, con razón, "no lo soy".

Es posible también que simplemente piensen que el otro es inculto ("no sabe que Costa Rica está en el centro y no en el sur") o que tenga que saber sin conocerle de qué país es exactamente. Eso se arregla de manera muy fácil, informando "oye, soy chileno" o "escucha, que cuando digo 'sudaca' hablo de todos los americanos que hablan castellano, sean del norte, del centro o del sur". 

A muchos "latinos" del mare nostrum les choca que algunos americanos se hagan llamar así, porque "no lo son" según nuestro concepto de cultura latina (grecorromana). A otros les parece insultante usar prefijos como _latino-_ o _ibero-_, para los americanos, porque entienden que tiene una connotación de tierra colonizada y de que se pueden sentir vasallos o esclavos de los latinos (mediterráneos) e íberos (de la península ibérica). Y meter en una conversación algo como "he visto a un castellanohablante americano por ahí" suena simplemente ridículo. Así que al final "sudaca" es una solución informal práctica para muchas personas.

Como siempre, el contexto, el tono de voz, etc. indican si una palabra en principio neutra (sudaca, niña, negro, listo, comunista, español, etc.) se dice con desprecio, con cariño o sólo pretende ser descriptiva, sin más.


----------



## romarsan

Es ofensivo y suena despectivo. Suena mucho más duro que otros insultos que se usan entre amigos y que se han mencionado en posts anteriores, porque marca una diferencia haciendo constar que el que lo usa se siente superior al que lo recibe por el simple hecho de haber nacido en un lugar diferente. Es discriminatorio y racista. Al menos ese es mi punto de vista.


----------



## alacant

romarsan said:


> Es ofensivo y suena despectivo. Suena mucho más duro que otros insultos que se usan entre amigos y que se han mencionado en posts anteriores, porque marca una diferencia haciendo constar que el que lo usa se siente superior al que lo recibe por el simple hecho de haber nacido en un lugar diferente. Es discriminatorio y racista. Al menos ese es mi punto de vista.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.

Va en el mismo saco como guiri, que tambien ofende, y mucho.


----------



## chics

La elección de una palabra sobre otra por pura comodidad es muy frecuente en todas las lenguas y en particular en el castellano. Hay personas que esmeran su lengua y que piensan en la trascendencia de todas sus palabras, al menos en algunos campos, antes de decirlas. Pero la mayoría no. Y la prueba es que el castellano está lleno de expresiones machistas, racistas y clasistas que se usan habitualmente, y es posible que hasta tú uses alguna de ellas...

Pero volvía para sobretodo para decir que también existe, y yo oigo bastante, oralmente, *sudaquilla*. Sería la variante de_ sudaca_ (¡y es más larga!) de quien quiere dejar claro que lo dice con cariño o que simplemente evita así la desinencia _-aca_, o más bien la neutraliza con un _-illa_.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

No es una palabra que yo usaría, porque realmente no creo que haga ninguna falta. Un amigo es un amigo, y sabes perfectamente si es chileno o cubano. ¿A santo de qué vas a llamarle "sudaca"? 

Mi amiga Galician Girl, que es uruguaya, utiliza la palabra sin ningún problema cuando habla de sí misma. En cuanto vuelva de Uruguay le pediré que se pase por el hilo; pocas voces habrá más autorizadas que la suya, con una vida en dos continentes.

Pero hay una diferencia abismal entre que ella lo diga de sí misma y que se lo llame yo, porque si lo digo yo la palabra tiene una connotación despectiva, nos guste o no. 

El año pasado me fui al desfile del Orgullo Gay con el novio de mi mejor amigo. Mi mejor amigo no quiso ir porque "eso es una mariconada". Él puede decirlo, pero imagínate la connotación que tendría si lo llega a decir, por ejemplo, un político de derechas. 

Resumiendo: el contexto lo es todo.


----------



## chics

Porque estará orgullosa de serlo. ¿Quién es racista, el que usa la palabra o el que se ofende con ella? No hablamos de puta, idiota o insultos digamos "clásicos" sino de una palabra que intenta describir un lugar (muy bonito, donde a muchos les gustaría ir de vacaciones, etc.).

Yo, por ejemplo, no me enfado si me llaman _mujer_, porque _yo_ no soy machista. Lo haría si lo fuera, aunque quien lo hubiera dicho no lo fuera.


----------



## dexterciyo

alacant said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Va en el mismo saco como *guiri*, que tambien ofende, y mucho.



La palabra _guiri_ no la considero despectiva; dependiendo del contexto, del tono de voz, podría sí serlo. Pero no va en el «mismo saco» que _sudaca_. Al menos no para mí.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Es cierto que la intención pesa mucho en el sentido apreciativo, peyorativo o neutral que puede tener o darse a una palabra. Pero sudaca me suena despectivo y con un matiz de  xenofobia, por lo que no uso ese calificativo ni me resulta indiferente oírlo. 
¿Abreviatura de sudamericano? Me parece una explicación o una escusa muy pobre.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

chics said:


> ¿Quién es racista, el que usa la palabra o el que se ofende con ella?


 
Depende de quién esté usando la palabra, y para qué la esté usando, Chics. Y yo no soy políticamente correcta, sino todo lo contrario. Pero "sudaca", dicho por un español, es ofensivo, te pongas como te pongas.


----------



## Antpax

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Depende de quién esté usando la palabra, y para qué la esté usando, Chics. Y yo no soy políticamente correcta, sino todo lo contrario. Pero "sudaca", dicho por un español, es ofensivo, te pongas como te pongas.



Hola:

Coincido con Valeria. La palabra, en sí misma es despectiva, y como tal debemos considerarla, aunque pueda haber contextos en que no. Como siempre el contexto manda.

Creo que debemos dejar claro este punto, que es una palabra despectiva, no sea que alguien que esté aprendiendo nuestro idioma la use en un contexto equivocado, y se meta en un brete.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Vampiro

Yo creo que meter “sudaca” en el saco de la corrección política es estar un pelín afuera del tiesto. Y más aún si se supone que la palabra se usa para ahorrarse un par de sílabas (qué agotador debe ser decir “sudamericano”...)
“Sudaca” nació como un termino despectivo y racista, con una fuerte carga de desprecio, y lo sigue siendo por mucho que se haya generalizado.
El trato entre amigos no entra en este cuento, ya sabemos que entre amigos nos podemos tratar de cualquier cosa y reírnos de ello.
_


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por lo visto el asunto va por barrios. En Murcia, una de las regiones con más inmigración de Europa, llevamos tanto tiempo acostumbrados a los emigrantes que nos hemos debido encallecer al respecto.
Repito: empezó siendo ofensiva y por acá dejó de serlo (según el tono, claro, y el ambiente en que se use) y ya no nos lo parece. Siendo muy respetable el hecho de que a algunos les desagrade, a lo que también estamos acostumbrados. Es cuestión de acostumbrarse a todo (¿ataraxia?)


----------



## Aserolf

No sabía que era tan despectiva!! Bueno, será que en Estados Unidos su uso no es tan divulgado, pero me supongo que es igual de despectiva a la palabra "frijolero" (_beaner_) - que en EEUU también aplican a todo latinoamericano.

Creo que cuando se sabe a ciencia cierta que la palabra en cuestión es peyorativa, lo más sano e inteligente es simplemente evitarla.

Saludos ;o)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

chics said:


> ... ¿Quién es racista, el que usa la palabra o el que se ofende con ella? ...
> 
> Yo, por ejemplo, no me enfado si me llaman _mujer_, porque _yo_ no soy machista. Lo haría si lo fuera, aunque quien lo hubiera dicho no lo fuera



Has sembrado una duda contagiosa y que se remonta a la aurora de la humanidad. ¿Quien fue el culpable, Caín o Abel? Es para pensarlo.

Lo de no enfadarse por ser llamada mujer, no lo entiendo bien. Lo entendería un poco mejor si la razón para no enfadarse fuera no ser feminista.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Es despectiva y se aplica a personas a las que se desprecia, independientemente del caso de los amigos.
Es xenófoba y clasista.
Yo no oigo que se llame sudaca a Messi o a Vargas Llosa porque en general son personas a las que se aprecia, pero sí la oigo para referirse a humildes inmigrantes o a bandas de ladrones.

También es cierto que está pasando de moda y que ahora oigo cosas como los "Wilson" o los "Machu Pichu".


----------



## Lurrezko

Una de las palabras preferidas del kiosquero de mi barrio, notorio xenófobo y nostálgico del antiguo régimen. Una palabra espantosa.


----------



## Pixidio

chics said:


> Pero volvía para sobretodo para decir que también existe, y yo oigo bastante, oralmente, *sudaquilla*. Sería la variante de_ sudaca_ (¡y es más larga!) de quien quiere dejar claro que lo dice con cariño o que simplemente evita así la desinencia _-aca_, o más bien la neutraliza con un _-illa_.



Sudaca es despectivo dependiendo de quien lo diga. Entre dos americanos no hay problema. Si lo dice un español, estamos en problemas. 
Pero si un español viene a decirme "sudaquilla" estamos en graves problemas, yo no aceptaría escuchar las explicaciones sobre las connotaciones que tiene la palabra, ni si es buena o es mal. 
"Sudaca" puede ser despectivo, sudaquilla lo es a todas luces. 
En Argentina al menos, tenemos el diminutivo despectivo, por decirlo de aguna manera. Por ejemplo: "putita", decir eso es como decir "la puta que ni siquiera ha llegado a serlo, la que no tiene experiencia. _Ergo_: "putita" significa sencillamente mujer fácil, regalada, arrastrada, prostituta gratis o como quieras llamarle. No sé qué significará "sudaquita" pero de sólo leerlo me ha irritado.


----------



## Colchonero

Pixidio said:


> "Sudaca" puede ser despectivo, sudaquilla lo es a todas luces.


 
Concuerdo, sí. Es añadir desdén al desdén.


----------



## dexterciyo

Pixidio said:


> "Sudaca" puede ser despectivo, _sudaquilla_ lo es a todas luces.





Colchonero said:


> Concuerdo, sí. Es añadir desdén al desdén.



Ídem de ídem.


----------



## rocioteag

Wow!!!! este hilo me ha dejado sorprendida!!! entre otras muchas razones, porque desconocia totalmente la palabra.... por eso entre el hilo...

Ahora que lo he leido, puedo entender que los sudamericanos la consideren ofensiva... si viene de alguien del otro lado del atlántico.

Yo no la conocía ni la había escuchado... ni siquiera entre miembros de la misma comunidad (entendiendo por comunidad a los sudamericanos) y es que por lo rumbos donde vivo... hay cantidad de argentinos, chilenos, colombianos... etc. etc. y nunca de los jamases, repito... la había escuchado.

O soy gente decente... o demasiado mayor.... o por aqui no es común.....


----------



## littleMowgli

rocioteag said:


> ...Yo no la conocía ni la había escuchado... ni siquiera entre miembros de la misma comunidad (entendiendo por comunidad a los sudamericanos) y es que por lo rumbos donde vivo... hay cantidad de argentinos, chilenos, colombianos... etc. etc. y nunca de los jamases, repito... la había escuchado.
> 
> O soy gente decente... o demasiado mayor.... o por aqui no es común.....



Creo que la razón de no haberla escuchado antes es que son los españoles quienes la utilizan para referirse a los latinoaméricanos. Yo la había escuchado en una canción de Joaquín Sabina y Pablo Milanés y después un español me la dijo en medio de una discusión sobre fútbol. Creo que intentó ofenderme pero yo no le capté en ese momento la mala intención y el asunto derivó en clase de geografía.

A fin de cuentas no se puede negar que sudaca es despectiva porque existe la intención de diferenciarnos de los americanos (¡hágame usted el favor!) que para "efectos raciales" son los estadounidensense. Como bien dijo Eduardo Galeano, el país sin nombre se apropió del nombre de todo un continente.


----------



## luisgdl

> decir sudaca es mucho más corto y cómodo que decir latinoamericano y otras palabrejas de ocho sílabas, en una consersacíón oral e informal


 
Aunque sean largas las palabras sudamericano y centroamericano, en México a nadie se la ha ocurrido todavía inventarse otra palabra solamente para ahorrarse algunas sílabas.  Ésas son las palabras de uso cotidiano, sea formal o informal la conversación.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

luisgdl said:


> Aunque sean largas las palabras sudamericano y centroamericano, en México a nadie se la ha ocurrido todavía inventarse otra palabra solamente para ahorrarse algunas sílabas. Esas son las palabras de uso cotidiano, sea formal o informal la conversación.


 
Vocho = Volkswagen.
Bicla = bicicleta.
Jocho = Hot dog.
Mocla = Mochila.
Profe = Profesor.
Peche = Pesero/a,
Hijoesú = Hijo de su madre.
Etc.

Claro que inventamos palabra más cortas.

Volviendo al tema: sé de fuente segura que entre los jóvenes hispanoamericanos (En Francia, en este caso, y hay muchos), incluso los mismos sudacas se nombran así, sin problema.

_-¿De dónde eres?_
_-Soy sudaca._
_-Ah, bien, ¿de dónde?_
_-Es sensijiiito adivinar, che._
_-Ah, OK, argentino._


----------



## Vampiro

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Volviendo al tema: sé de fuente segura que entre los jóvenes hispanoamericanos (En Francia, en este caso, y hay muchos), incluso los mismos sudacas se nombran así, sin problema.
> 
> _-¿De dónde eres?_
> _-Soy sudaca._
> _-Ah, bien, ¿de dónde?_
> _-Es sensijiiito adivinar, che._
> _-Ah, OK, argentino._


O sea, sudacas y además inteligentes.

_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Vampiro said:


> O sea, sudacas y además  e inteligentes.
> 
> _


 


Las palabra toman o pierden fuerza.
Pierden, es este caso, en mi experiencia.


----------



## chics

littleMowgli said:


> A fin de cuentas no se puede negar que sudaca es despectiva porque existe la intención de diferenciarnos de los americanos (¡hágame usted el favor!) que para "efectos raciales" son los estadounidensense.


¿Ves? Esa es tu interpretación, ¿qué te hace pensar que España valoramos más a un estadounidense que a un americano de otro país? 

Los estadounidenses tienen "yanqui", que sí es bastante despectivo, y también pueden ser "guiris", mucho más amplio geográficamente (es decir, "resto del mundo" o "visitante tonto en bañador, de piel fofa y rosada que recuerda la de un cerdito") que sudaca, si es esa imprecisión lo que ofende; y que como ha comentado Alacant, también puede ser ofensivo (aunque no siempre se pretenda) para quien lo sufre en sus carnes. Y por culpa de Bush, Moody's y otros los pobres yanquis, en general, a priori, antes de conocerlos, no siempre caen muy bien a este lado del Atlántico.

A parte que raramente (bueno, hay la canción esa de _Bienvenido, Mister Marshal_, del año de maricastaña) se nos ocurre llamar "americano" a un estaounidense aquí.

Tú eres racista contigo mismo y te haces la víctima con los demás, a los que tachas de villanos sin que realmente te consideren inferior (ni superior tampoco) a una raza que imaginas y veneras tú en tu interior.

Juan Jacob Vilalta, tu comentario me ha hecho pensar en el grupo musical Che Sudaca, que me gusta mucho.


----------



## Vampiro

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Las palabra toman o pierden fuerza.
> Pierden, es este caso, en mi experiencia.


Yo fui irónico.
Asumo que tú fuiste irónico, sarcástico y sardónico.
_


----------



## Juan Nadie

Entre este hilo y este otro... claro, no tiene nada que ver, ¡no es ni parecido! Ya, pamplinas.

Personalmente comparto la opinion de chics


> decir sudaca es mucho más corto y cómodo que decir latinoamericano y otras palabrejas de ocho sílabas


Me declaro vago, pero no me apetece ofender y menos aún cuando no es esa mi intención, así que buscadme una palabra corta (una sílaba mejor que dos  ) para designar a un hispanoamericano-iberoamericano-latinoamericano (de país desconocido) y que no resulte ofensiva.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Juan Nadie said:


> Me declaro vago, pero no me apetece ofender y menos aún cuando no es esa mi intención, así que buscadme una palabra corta (una sílaba mejor que dos  ) para designar a un hispanoamericano-iberoamericano-latinoamericano (de país desconocido) y que no resulte ofensiva.


¿Señor?
_


----------



## Juan Nadie

Vampiro said:


> ¿Señor?
> _


Sí, claro, pero ¿cómo se deduce de ahí su origen hispanoamericano-iberoamericano-latinoamericano? En caso de que quiera destacar tal procedencia por la razón aleatoria que proceda, claro.


----------



## Antpax

Juan Nadie said:


> Sí, claro, pero ¿cómo se deduce de ahí su origen hispanoamericano-iberoamericano-latinoamericano? En caso de que quiera destacar tal procedencia por la razón aleatoria que proceda, claro.



Hola:

No te entiendo. ¿Me estás diciendo en serio, que usas una palabra despectiva sólo por no pronunciar seis sílabas? Con todos mis respetos eso no es vaguería, es otra cosa. 

No creo yo que el gentilicio de Salamanca o sea mucho más corto que latinoamericano, y no creo que digas "Este es mi amigo Paco, el salmata" (por decir algo).

Seamos serios, por favor. Ha quedado bastante claro que la palabre "sudaca" es ofensiva, ratificado por españoles y latinoamericanos, que es quien lo sufren.

Si queréis usar la palabra, bien, pero no busquemos excusas ilógicas, por favor.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## dexterciyo

Juan Nadie said:


> Entre este hilo y este otro... claro, no tiene nada que ver, ¡no es ni parecido! Ya, pamplinas.
> 
> Personalmente comparto la opinion de chics
> Me declaro vago, pero no me apetece ofender y menos aún cuando no es esa mi intención, así que buscadme una palabra corta (una sílaba mejor que dos  ) para designar a un hispanoamericano-iberoamericano-latinoamericano (de país desconocido) y que no resulte ofensiva.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues si lo tuyo es la «vaguería», antes que emplear un término despectivo como _sudaca_, emplea *latino* (como acortamiento de _latinoamericano_), que se escucha mucho por ahí.

Aunque estoy de acuerdo con Antpax en que es una «excusa ilógica».


----------



## Juan Nadie

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> No te entiendo. ¿Me estás diciendo en serio, que usas una palabra despectiva sólo por no pronunciar seis (o más,¿no?) sílabas? Con todos mis respetos eso no es vaguería, es otra cosa.
> 
> No creo yo que el gentilicio de Salamanca o sea mucho más corto que latinoamericano, y no creo que digas "Este es mi amigo Paco, el salmata" (por decir algo).
> 
> Seamos serios, por favor. Ha quedado bastante claro que la palabre "sudaca" es ofensiva, ratificado por españoles y latinoamericanos, que es quien lo sufren.
> 
> Si queréis usar la palabra, bien, pero no busquemos excusas ilógicas, por favor.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


No te entiendo, ¿me estás diciendo en serio que no has leido lo que he escrito y aún así contestas intentando ofenderme? Con todos mis respetos, eso sí es otra cosa.

No uso la palabra sudaca, pero tampoco latinoamericano. Suelo decir extranjero, por desconocimiento de origen, mayormente.

Te presento a Paco, mi amigo charro. Los salmantinos (4 sílabas, latinoamericano lo dobla) pueden tener un gentilicio aún más corto y no es ofensivo.

Seamos serios. Ha quedado bastante claro que la palabra "sudaca" es ofensiva, para quien quiere ofender o sentirse ofendido. No busquemos generalizaciones ilógicas.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Nadie

dexterciyo said:


> Pues si lo tuyo es la «vaguería», antes que emplear un término despectivo como _sudaca_, emplea *latino* (como acortamiento de _latinoamericano_), que se escucha mucho por ahí.
> 
> Aunque estoy de acuerdo con Antpax en que es una «excusa ilógica».


¿Y yo no soy latino? No está mal, pero a esta me niego por motivos culturetas.

¿Qué tiene de ilógico la economía del lenguaje?


----------



## cbrena

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> O sea, sudacas y además e inteligentes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las palabra toman o pierden fuerza.
> Pierden, es este caso, en mi experiencia.
Click to expand...




Vampiro said:


> Yo fui irónico.
> Asumo que tú fuiste irónico, sarcástico y sardónico.
> _





Vampiro said:


> ¿Señor?
> _



Pues sí señores, _chapó_ a su inteligencia.


----------



## chics

dexterciyo said:


> Antes que emplear un término despectivo como _sudaca_, emplea *latino*


No, porque no es latino. Y en el caso particular de España no voy a llamar "latino" al único que no lo es.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

chics said:


> No, porque no es latino. Y en el caso particular de España no voy a llamar "latino" al único que no lo es.


 

Estoy de acuerdo en que llamar latinos en España a los sudamericamos suena chocante.
De hecho, no conozco a ningún español que de modo espóntaneo los llame latinos.

Si algún día los españoles ,xenófobos o no, empezaran a usar la palabra latino, ésta comenzaría a adquirir un matiz despectivo.
Si los españoles dijeran "En este bar no entro que está lleno de latinos", la palabra se cargaría de desprecio.
Latino no es despectivo porque sólo los que se autodenominan latinos la usan.

"Sudaca" no es sólo economía del lenguaje, es además una palabra despectiva.


----------



## luisgdl

> Vocho = Volkswagen.
> Bicla = bicicleta.
> Jocho = Hot dog.
> Mocla = Mochila.
> Profe = Profesor.
> Peche = Pesero/a,
> Hijoesú = Hijo de su madre.
> Etc.
> 
> Claro que inventamos palabra más cortas.


 
Malinterpretaste lo que escribí.  En toda la frase estoy hablando del caso específico de dos palabras solamente: _sudamericano_ y _centroamericano_, no de palabras en general.  



> *Aunque sean largas las palabras sudamericano y centroamericano*, en México a nadie se la ha ocurrido todavía inventarse *otra palabra* solamente para ahorrarse algunas sílabas. Ésas son las palabras de uso cotidiano, sea formal o informal la conversación.


 
La tilde sobre el pronombre demostrativo es por pura rebeldía .


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

Estimados compañeros:

En vista que el significado de la palabra "sudaca" ha sido suficientemente debatido y que algunas de las participaciones se han desviado hacia otras perspectivas que nada tienen que ver con lo lingüístico, este hilo queda cerrado.

Muchísimas gracias por su comprensión y colaboración.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

